# Middle of nowhere in Norway



## Happy viking (Aug 30, 2011)

On Norway's westernmost point, I got some nice shots with my 5d mk2 and 70-200 2.8L USM


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely view, where exactly were you ? Westernmost mainland ?


----------



## Happy viking (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. if you serch 4 Vestkapp in google maps you will find the place.
http://www.vestkapp.no/eng_hovedside.html


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the last one with the sunset and the clouds. Amazing.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing! I really like the one with the backlight horse!


----------



## Happy viking (Jul 6, 2012)

More from western Norway. This time w MK III and EF 17-40 F4.0 USM L

Like a fish in water?


----------

